# Bill Simmons on 'Melo



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

> The Bernard King Award
> To Melo for (what's soon to be) another quick playoff exit, another dicey off-court incident and an inevitable summer of trade rumors. Remember, Bernard battled drug/alcohol demons and bounced around for his first few years before eventually landing with (cueing up the Marv Albert voice) ... the New York Knickerbockers. It's unclear how to define Melo's problems beyond the whole "you can take the kid out of Baltimore, but you can't take the Baltimore out of the kid" joke, but clearly something is going on, and during an era when younger stars are much more personable and squeaky-clean, Melo seems to be a throwback to the mid-'90s, back when young players still made dumb mistakes and were surrounded by a swollen entourage at all times.
> 
> I don't see him spending his entire career in Denver, much less next season, and there's a 98.7 percent chance he'll become the focal point of every trade rumor this summer. For instance, what if the Grizzlies get the No. 2 pick and decide they want to take hometown kid Derrick Rose even though they already have three point guards on their roster. If you're Denver, do you trade Melo for Mike Conley Jr., Hakim Warrick and Mike Miller, chop a few million off your payroll and hope Miller and Linas Kleiza can replace Melo's numbers (which, by the way, they would)? If you're Memphis, wouldn't you sell tickets with Melo, Rose and Rudy Gay? In other words, aren't those two teams a match? What if Minnesota got the No. 2 pick? If you're Denver, would you offer Melo to the T-Wolves for that pick (plus expiring contracts) and take Rose? See where I'm going here? If the Nuggets can turn Melo into a point guard, cap space and/or something else, don't they have to think about it?
> ...


link


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't see him going anywhere.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

maybe its because melo is battling drug/alcohol demons.

seriously, why even post this? were u trying to piss everyone off? this is one of the most ridiculous articles ive read in like a week...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

While Melo isn't a franchise player, Iverson's more likely to be moved.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

pac4eva5 said:


> seriously, why even post this? were u trying to piss everyone off? this is one of the most ridiculous articles ive read in like a week...


a week?


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

whatever


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I didn't read it but I'd just like to state Melo sucks. :smile:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

¹²³ said:


> a week?


it was a joke. there are so many crappy articles out there everday...

the first paragraph is just bull****. its an obvious attack on a young guy with a bunch of silly mistakes. he is not battling "demons".

the 2nd paragraph makes a whole lotta sense tho. good teams have good PGs. unless u count dre as good (i dont) we havent had a decent one in forever. "star" SF's get u nowhere unless u have scottie pippen running the triangle. lebron doesnt count as a SF.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

People tend to forget that Melo only played one year of College ball, and is still putting up better numbers than any other nugget in recent history.

He has continuously improved each season, first the scoring, then the assists, now the rebounding. He will come around soon, as long as he keeps his head where it needs to be. 

ON team USA, he proved he was the best international player IN THE WORLD! Not Ginobili, not LeBron, Not Kobe...it was Melo that outshined everybody.

All Melo needs around him are some solid role players. Right now we ahve too many guys who are good, but not consistent night in and night out. 

AI needs to run point. He's just too short to play SG, desptie the numbers he's putting up. I think it's arguable that we play our best ball with him at the ponit racking up assists as opposed to scoring every posession. I think it's time for CAmby to go. He's aging quickly, and his great defense only gives our perimter players an excuse NOT to hustle on d. Trade Camby.

Anthony Carter neesd to be a backup. He's a perfect backup for this system, but should not be playing more than 20 minutes per night.

If AI can't play point, trade him to a contender for some youth and pieces that are missing. Namely: 3 point shooter, perimeter defender, and durable size in the paint. Any of the above ar eneeded.

Nene needs to find a heart...enough said. IF he comes back soft again, trade him when his avlue is high.

WHY SIGN CHUCKY ATKINS AND SIT HIM DOWN IN THE PLAYOFFS??? Waste of money. The front office needs soem training.

All in all, Melo isn't the issue. He's just young and surrounded with flawed pieces. They are all good talents, but they just don't fit together. It's like 3 beautiful puzzles trying to make on epicture, it deosn't work.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

First of all, Melo doesn't really have better numbers than Iverson. Second, it's irrelevent, because the nuggets had some pretty awful teams before he came.

Trading Melo wouldn't be a horrible move if they get the right peices for him. I don't know if he can carry a team anywhere significant, and he holds the ball so much that it disrupts the offense. Of course, he'd have a better shot if they had an offense, but...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I've thought about this for awhile, and I think I'd be up for a Melo+Camby to Memphis for Rudy Gay, a #1 draft choice (unprotected) and filler.

What do you think?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Only if you could get Conley too, and trade Iverson. They'd have to take on Darko, Miller, and that Brian whoever guy to make it work though.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd like to see Brain Cardinal here...he's a hustling player who's tough. A no-nonsense coachable guy from Purdue.


What you're saying is that we'd become the grizz.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Melo isnt the type of guy/player that you build a team around. He doesnt make his teammates better and seems to be a punk on and off the court.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill take Melo in Miami. Hows about Marion and a 1st round pick (top 4) for Melo and Steven Hunter?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

darrick rose, or no deal.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Ill take Melo in Miami. Hows about Marion and a 1st round pick (top 4) for Melo and Steven Hunter?


I'd do it. I'm not all that convinced that Melo is any better than Marion, really, and both his and AI's contracts would come off the books. The nuggets would actually be under the cap the next year.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

BG44 said:


> Ill take Melo in Miami. Hows about Marion and a 1st round pick (top 4) for Melo and Steven Hunter?


I'd do it if Iverson can be moved for another high pick or good young player.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

But lets not lose sight of the fact that Carmelo is as good as he feels like being. I understand his frustration with Karl and the team too. But he just needs to get back to playing quality basketball and everything else with sort itself out.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They definitely have a ton of options available with Carmelo, and most of them could probably help them improve their team.

Detroit: Tayshaun Prince, Rodney Stuckey, Amir Johnson
LA Clippers: Corey Maggette, Tim Thomas, Lotto Pick (some sort of combination)
Miami: Shawn Marion, Dorell Wright, Lotto Pick (some sort of combination)
Dallas: Josh Howard, Jason Terry
Toronto: Jose Calderon, Jason Kapono, Jamario Moon, Rasho Nesterovic (expiring)
Sacramento: Ron Artest, Francisco Garcia, John Salmons


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I really think the Clippers should make an offer. They have some talent, expirings, youth, and a good pick(s).


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> They definitely have a ton of options available with Carmelo, and most of them could probably help them improve their team.
> 
> Detroit: Tayshaun Prince, Rodney Stuckey, Amir Johnson
> LA Clippers: Corey Maggette, Tim Thomas, Lotto Pick (some sort of combination)
> ...


u seem to think we would want to trade him for ANOTHER sf. why the hell would we want to shop the 2nd best sf in the L for worse one? maybe we want a PG or a C. ???


----------

